# MilTerms: Military Terms & Acronyms iPhone app



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2011)

Right on the heels of an update to our popular MilQuotes app, I am proud to announce MilTerms, the Military Terms & Acronyms iPhone app. Ever wanted to know what CSN stands for, or what the official abbreviation for transport is? Now you can find out, at your fingertips. 

Working off a concept similar to MilQuotes, the app shows a random term when it starts up, but allows you to search, submit or report terms as desired. You can find it in the iTunes store here:

View in iTunes

As last time, I'll be putting a few promo codes out on Twitter in the next few days, so stay tuned! Feedback on the app is always welcome.

Also available:

MilHist
MilQuotes
Battle Procedure



Cheers
Mike

P.S. Yep, that's an old FMP page for the background!


----------



## Sadukar09 (8 Dec 2011)

Definitely useful from what I see so far. Will probably buy it later though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2011)

I'm in the process of updating the terms database... should be a lot more coming within the next week or so. We are at about 1,000 terms now and I expect to be closer to 5,000 when I'm done.


----------



## Pusser (8 Dec 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of updating the terms database... should be a lot more coming within the next week or so. We are at about 1,000 terms now and I expect to be closer to 5,000 when I'm done.



You honestly expect to finish?  Remember that the Directorate of Silly Names and Acronyms (DSNA) works overtime constantly.

Will this one be usable on an iPhone 3G or restricted to iPhone 4?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2011)

It'll tell you when you download if it isn't compatible with your device. It's built for iOS 4.3 and up, but I seem to recall that the 3G is stuck at 4.2.1 or some similar version...


----------



## Sadukar09 (8 Dec 2011)

I was about to buy it on iTunes, but I checked your Twitter just for kicks. Got one of the codes. 

Thank you.
I'll be subscribing when I get enrolled in the GGFG.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Dec 2011)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> I'll be subscribing when I get enrolled in the GGFG.




Good for you: both joining the GGFG and subscribing. The Army is a great institution and Army.ca is a "home" for many of us, serving, retired and interested. Mike needs our support to keep this place running. Subscribers are good people. BZ


----------

